# anchor rope, where to buy, what size?



## beardys (Jun 23, 2007)

I need to buy some new anchor rope for my yak, I was thinking of buying 4mm, and 50m of it, in white, but should i buy it per metre or in a roll? where from? Bunning or fishing shop?
cheers.


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

i use el cheapo 4mm rope. Easy as and i cannot say anything bad about it


----------



## Baldy (Oct 1, 2007)

Buy it in the pre-packaged roll, 9 times out of 10 it will be cheaper than off a roll in the shop. Plus the ones made as anchor rope come with an eyelet thing spliced into the end for attaching to your anchors shackle.

I got a new one recently, 30m...4mm [I think] for $12, most good chandlerys should have something like that laying around.

Cheers
Baldy


----------



## sitonit (Dec 29, 2006)

it costs a bit but i have found that spectra is easier to handle doesnt tangle or twist etc and of course thinner diameter when compared to white cord can get it from bias etc


----------



## beardys (Jun 23, 2007)

what type of rope do you use for anchor trolley then..... and where can i buy it as i went to bunnings today and nothing (yes i am picky with colours) but it didn't even look like the rope i had on my previous yak....


----------



## pavariangoo (Mar 1, 2008)

I got (Don't know if you use this kind on trolley) the anchor rope of about 4mm, for 50cents a metre at bcf

And like the bloke said it can be cheaper to buy pre packaged. I got home from bcf and found a bcf ad selling a big role of 6mm (something like that i think) for $12, and I had just paid 50 cents a meter for 4mm

Just check for best deal, and I cannot remember the specifics of the bcf deal so do not take my word for it

Kristian


----------



## Baldy (Oct 1, 2007)

Bugger bunnings!!....they are ok for some things but if you want good rope go to your biggest local chandlery, they should have the pre-packaged anchor ropes in different lenghts and they will have some nice braid[spectra?] rope on the big rolls you can buy per mtr, normally have a couple of sizes. When I got mine the smallest they had left[this was 24th jan mind you] was 6mm but 4mm is more than enough for your anchor trolley. They will also have the marine pulleys, the cheapo ones might not stand up to the salt. You dont need the top of the range but the decent ones designed for sailing or boating in general will last much longer, you will have trouble finding those in somewhere like bunnings I reckon.

After all that have you seen the hobie anchor trolley that fella from one of the hobie shops had setup on his adventure?? there were some pics on here a while back, if your not into making your own...that looked like a neat and tidy setup.

Cheers
Baldy


----------



## yankatthebay (Dec 14, 2007)

I bought 6mm rope, and I would highly recommend against such thick rope as I did. I can probably stop a train with mine, plus it takes up too much room.
I would have gone with 4mm or even 3mm as you are really not putting much strain on it in the first place.


----------



## Huwie (Mar 16, 2008)

I'm just going to use the white stuff from bcf that came on a 50 metre roll for $20


----------



## FoolInjected (Feb 4, 2008)

6mm 50m roll from Bunnings <$20 IIRC

As said a little big by they have smaller sizes too


----------



## varp (Sep 12, 2005)

Hi ya Occy  and Beardsy - I'd go with 100lb mono.

Buy it on a handline from a big fishing tackle barn, then go to a chandlery and get 12 metres of a sweet 3mm braid for joining on to the business end. I use a 2ft length of chain too and one of those 1.5kg folding anchors, though the 750 gram ones you can buy off ebay are even better and all you will need in most situations.


----------



## varp (Sep 12, 2005)

forgot to mention using a big game snap swivel arrangement to hook onto the chain.

So what you've got is handline, mono, braid, snapswivel, chain, anchor. This way you can snap from the chain and anchor to use the line for your drogue - easy beardszy!!!


----------



## beardys (Jun 23, 2007)

thanks everyone


----------

